# Rhue Blank / Christopher Harold "CJ" Jacob / FalafelCopter / NullBlanc / MissBlank



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 12, 2017)

Spoiler: pre-trans photo















Spoiler: Doxing-related Tweets





 



 

1315 A St #113
Hayward CA 94541



Nullblanc is someone that many years ago, hopped onto the anti-GamerGate bandwagon and has accused the neckbeard's favorite hashtag movement of terrorism. That's right, terrorism.

On top of this, they think that GG, 8chan's /baphomet/ board, and Encyclopedia Dramatica are all the same thing, and pulled a move later emulated by Alex Leal via antagonizing /baph/ over GG harassment they were getting, and wound up doxed due to being a lolcow.

During the start of GamerGate, Christopher Harold Jacob (Born: June 14, 1987 ) was a cishet white male,  but over the course of that he apparently transitioned and started going by "Rhue Blank" out of sympathy for his fellow "victims of GamerGate harassment", lol.

See below the spoiler for details on that.



Spoiler: GooberGate Sperging



http://archive.md/JbXJv (GamerGate are Terrorists Storify)

https://archive.md/q4Vpi (#notyoursword; or, how Falafel tried to make GamerGate and /baph/ enemies.)

http://archive.md/eHOxG (KiA responds to #notyoursword)

("Domestic Terrorism" Tweets)


 

(Comparing GG and 8chan to video game villains, thinks all of them hate her for being trans)






Thoughts on Mental Health, feat. contradicting attitudes + hatred of professional psychologists, cops, and her own family.


 


 


 

Believes fascists are using the trans issue as a wedge to destroy democracy, admits she would respect someone if they identified as an attack helicopter, + bonus irony to end off the chain
(because Falafel hates who they're told to hate and likes who they are told to like)




CJ even has their own equivalent to Homer Carlos Garcia's classic "I'm eating a sandwhich Feminists" video directed at the /baphomet/ board in which they consume a pizza





Accounts:
Youtube
Twitter
Reddit
Steam
GameFaqs

Friends and Associates of FalafelCopter:
-Sarah Nyberg
-Jake Alley
-Shadowfire
-David S. Gallant
-Toren Valimir
-MagicNanners
-Nora Reed
-r/GamerGhazi
-Brian Hughes
-NekoArc
-Alexandra DaPonte
-Alex Leal
-Izzy "Fat Doxing Hypocrite" Galvez
-A youtube gamer called Renalcul (CJ pre-transition featured in a video)
-And in Renalcul's tweets
-And mentioned by Zennistrad on r/Gamerghazi below


 
(https://archive.md/KV54O)



Spoiler: Archived Content



Facebook archive http://archive.md/u8CMj
Archive of the Chris Jacob link going to the new name http://archive.md/1LRca
Twitter overview archive http://archive.md/qFfFb
Old Twitter archive http://archive.md/sKzGz
Storify archives http://archive.md/i3TvY https://archive.md/JbXJv https://archive.md/DbVup
reddit overview archive http://archive.md/Wyx8H
/baph/ thread: https://archive.fo/ArAJ0
"Afluffyzergling" - a "man seeking women", "people interested in procrastinating"
http://sewww.pof.com/interests/procrastinating.aspx (http://archive.md/8IBx9)
https://www.pof.com/member2801936.htm (http://archive.md/PWHlF)
http://archive.md/search/?q=FalafelCopter


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 12, 2017)

I can see the stubble even in the thumbnail.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 13, 2017)

trombonista said:


> I can see the stubble even in the thumbnail.


He has tons of selfies of himself like that.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jan 13, 2017)

OK, Chris. "Boom Headshot".





(Almost) a genius.





"I can´t tell if it looks more like a sex thing than a serial killer thing." 



Spoiler



it´s a caffeine mask








So your parents recognize you for the faggot that you are. That´s good indeed.







Spoiler











Tough shit but it´s better for everyone when you´re not dicking around.





That´s okay, you´re not the only one who despises you.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 13, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>



Crossposting the funniest comment about GG I've seen from Dreddbydawn's thread.

"it makes me think that something like gg could have happened at any point in the last 10 years if that foreign support came in."

GG = Russian Hackers


----------



## D.Va (Jan 13, 2017)

A content warning because you spilled some juice. People who do that sort of thing usually belong to circles of incredibly fragile people, or at least think their followers are as such. It's kind of bizarre considering they also complain about fascism and nazism every day before curling into a ball.

At least she can pass if she deals with the five o'clock shadow. She doesn't speak in her recently uploaded Twitter vids so I bet she hasn't trained her voice or has the confidence to think she can pull it off. Her latest YT video (just over a year ago, Dec 2015) features an incredibly masculine and obviously untrained voice, so I don't think there's much hope there.





No skills, no job, no hope.


----------



## Lurkette (Jan 13, 2017)

>"NULLblanc"
>looks like tranny null

have we found dear leaders secret second life


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jan 13, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That´s okay, you´re not the only one who despises you.



Well, of course you have. That's the very definition of a troon: working to become the sort of girl you lust after but can't win.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Jan 13, 2017)

Wait, did I see an agreement that reporting someone suicidal or homicidal to the appropriate authorities is a violation of trust? 

Is this idiot unaware of what happens when you don't do those things? Someone usually ends up dead needlessly, or multiple people end up needlessly dead. Is the spirit of the Hippocratic Oath not a thing anymore?


----------



## yasscat (Jan 13, 2017)

ADN_VIII said:


> Is the spirit of the Hippocratic Oath not a thing anymore?


Nope. Because feels.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 13, 2017)

Rhue really likes selfies




Just being alive means you have thick skin! It's not like the thin skin accusations the Rat King frequently gets come from the fact they think everything is harassment and terrorism.



I also highly doubt that the message to cis people applies if you swap the roles.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 13, 2017)

Twitter down


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 13, 2017)

What's a lebzian?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 13, 2017)

trombonista said:


> What's a lebzian?



An illiterate version of a lesbian.


----------



## D.Va (Jan 15, 2017)

They did try to remove suspicious followers but eh. 

Here's a bit of advice: If you don't want people archiving every facet of your life then stop oversharing on social media. It takes one person to scrape your entire timeline and put together the pieces. 

Otherwise Rhue/Chris is boring so unless they do something funny I won't be posting in this thread again


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 15, 2017)

Crossover with Colby Klaus









Let's see what other freaks associate with Christopher.



Spoiler: Wall of Shame


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 15, 2017)

They're always "transgender lesbian" which is code for "I'm totally not a chaser anymore, I'm like you! Give me that sweet trannycock."


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 15, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Crossover with Colby Klaus
> 
> View attachment 175986
> 
> ...



Why are all of them fat?


----------



## ADN_VIII (Jan 16, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Why are all of them fat?



Not sure. Probably because they're of the opinion they can only get a girl if they are one.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 16, 2017)

Lurkette said:


> >"NULLblanc"
> >looks like tranny null
> 
> have we found dear leaders secret second life



Null's tranny name is "Amber".


----------



## Lurkette (Jan 16, 2017)

i like how they shut down their twitter because they had a thread with four posts on it
one might say they're skin is insufficiently firm for even the slightest of pokes, resulting in a hemorrhage


----------



## CatParty (Jan 17, 2017)

https://www.nohatespeechmovement.org/hate-speech-watch/report/read/967
https://archive.md/368YU


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 17, 2017)

Sicker than your average nigger killer
Twist nigger's heads off
Niggers fucking stink niggers and gayers
Chicken wing eating players
Triple K hooligans like Moon Man
Dead right if they head right
Fucking your mom every night
Moon man's been smooth since days of killing jews
Never lose
Never choose to lynch jews who do something to us

Talk go through us your mom walked to us
Get on a rape bus; screw us, screw us
Yeah, KKK, nigger babies i don't give a fuck
Stick it up the butt

Dare I not see at your ripe cherry pussy
Bang every porch monkey easily, busily
Recently niggers fronting ain't saying nothing
My cock nigger
Suck it, Triple K mafia, we're on it

I put niggers underground without a sound
You minorities can't step to me
All spics need to go back to Mexico
Never to be stealing money from you and me

Now who's the real dookie
All you niggers smell like shit
You niggers can ride my dick
Spear chuckers pushing up sticks
Ooga booga, go back to Africa

I don't know why I hate blacks
Oh yeah, it's because they look
And smell like ass
Quit throwing your chicken bones on the sidewalk
Spics need to learn some English talk

I don't give a fuck about your mama
Jizzing on her face ain't no drama
It's probably different than the nigger cock she's used to
Kill a nigger and skullfuck a jew


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Lurkette (Jan 17, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> View attachment 177363



beautiful god bless


----------



## broilerrx (Jan 17, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> "I can´t tell if it looks more like a sex thing than a serial killer thing." it´s a caffeine mask



This picture is giving me some serious ADF vibes.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 17, 2017)

CatParty said:


> https://www.nohatespeechmovement.org/hate-speech-watch/report/read/967
> https://archive.md/368YU
> View attachment 177356


Did he even read his thread? The screencaps that he took are pretty benign and the closest thing to "hatespeech" was calling the gamergate faggots a bunch of neckbeards. But the gamergaters were a bunch of basement-dwelling neckbeards, so you can't kill OP for telling the truth.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 17, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Did he even read his thread? The screencaps that he took are pretty benign and the closest thing to "hatespeech" was calling the gamergate faggots a bunch of neckbeards. But the gamergaters were a bunch of basement-dwelling neckbeards, so you can't kill OP for telling the truth.



It's not hatespeech against trans people to say a bunch of neckbeards criticized and mocked someone until that someone decided to transition to have a more effective shield against neckbeards posting criticism. Especially not when that is a valid interpenetration of comments actually posted publicly by the person in question. lol.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 17, 2017)

Tango down.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 17, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Tango down.
> 
> View attachment 177575
> 
> View attachment 177576



Must've been due to @D.Va, getting behind the locks earlier.


----------



## Ulfric Stormcloak (Jan 17, 2017)

Damn shame. He was kinda hot looking before.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Hellfire (Feb 10, 2017)

He took his account off private not long after the forums were down. Still rrrreeeeing about Gamergate.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 10, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> He took his account off private not long after the forums were down. Still rrrreeeeing about Gamergate.
> 
> View attachment 179750
> 
> ...



Welcome back Rhue!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 10, 2017)

New video, still a lolcow and thinks GooberGate is terrorism.
edit: just watched the whole thing. I hope this means more content.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 12, 2017)

Christopher spent three months "trying to talk to" Gamergate people and "trying to debate one of them."


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 12, 2017)

Wait a second. Claiming to be Trans, birth name Christopher, heterochromia, achieving lolcow status.
I just realized how similar Rhue is to Chris-Chan.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 13, 2017)

Christopher sperged out and realized "channers" will laugh at him because of it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 14, 2017)

I see a running theme with Rhue, everything about this person loops back around to, "people are going to laugh/say bad things about me on the internet. So I'm just going to keep talking about this and bringing this up about how people don't like me all the time."

It's actually kind of sad.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Feb 14, 2017)

"...being more attracted to myself in the mirror than anyone else..."

_bzzt! _Autogynophile spotted.


----------



## Strelok (Feb 17, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> View attachment 177363



Am I missing something about how that site pulls data, or did they actually, on their own, add the phrase "meme theif" to their report?


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 17, 2017)

Strelok said:


> Am I missing something about how that site pulls data, or did they actually, on their own, add the phrase "meme theif" to their report?



Meme thieving is a hate crime.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## MysteriousStranger (Feb 19, 2017)

That's because your girl balls are bathing your brain in girl testosterone, girl man.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 19, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 183274


Transtrender confirmed.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 26, 2017)

https://twitter.com/NellVoid
Another twitter bot made by a crazed faux-tranny Rat King.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 5, 2017)

He went on a spergout about how he is "aromantic"





Cuck.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 5, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Cow crossover.


----------



## RK 672 (Mar 13, 2017)

Old GeoCities site: http://web.archive.org/web/20090729140605/http://geocities.com/whitemagerhue/ (http://archive.md/u4StT)
Old Google Groups discussions from the 90's:
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/alt.games.video.sony-playstation/V5f3qKCxDpw/Yue1-yEqwqcJ (http://archive.md/odsg1)
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/alt.fan.sonic-hedgehog/j6AyRlt8N28/P_w0VLD18ygJ (http://archive.md/hXucR)
Old email address: slipdalik@aol.com
Email: whitemagerhue@sbcglobal.net


----------



## D.Va (Mar 13, 2017)

> If you're worried you're not trans and you'd like to be, you're trans.



Well, it's not like this excuse hasn't already been abused as a get-out-of-jail-free card for millennials who get into identity politics. The ones who take part and unironically call themselves 'cis' are fucking dense.

I really feel some people who got sucked into these sorts of communities know something is off with the rhetoric, but all their friends are trenders so what the fuck can they do about it lest be alienated by everyone they know.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 13, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover.
> 
> View attachment 192312



That's quite an intense round of fake trannying there.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 18, 2017)

Cow crossover.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 18, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover.
> 
> View attachment 194090



>tfw the only thing "of worth" is selfies
>tfw selfies aren't even worth anything


----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (Mar 18, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 183274


_As a true and honest female, I can confirm 'girl-dick' and 'girl-stubble' aren't normal. _
But joking aside, how the fuck can someone be a true and honest tranny without even exhibiting actual signs of gender dysphoria? These fucking people, urgh.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Mar 18, 2017)

desertfoxgoggles said:


> _As a true and honest female, I can confirm 'girl-dick' and 'girl-stubble' aren't normal. _
> But joking aside, how the fuck can someone be a true and honest tranny without even exhibiting actual signs of gender dysphoria? These fucking people, urgh.


Simple, it's called sublimation. These people really don't have classic dysphoria, what these people have trouble with is nuanced thinking due to autism. These people don't hate being a men, but they hate being reminded that they're not part of a protected class, which they view as closer to god or superior. Also, they're perverts.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2017)

Latest Selfies from CJ


 

Allegedly is supporting two other people financially.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 30, 2017)

"I'm not a fake tranny I swear you guys, I'm authentic!"


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 8, 2017)

Spoiler













He self diagnosed himself with an aneurism, then took cough syrup and was "fine."





Cow crossover, giving asspats to Jake Alley during Jake's latest suicide bait. http://archive.md/ltsb6


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Apr 25, 2017)

This video is so spot on. victim complex, entitled white male gender bender, no self-awareness, literal talking point. i just tried to follow her twitter page---hopefully she responds. this is a kind of autism i could happily take in daily doses


----------



## D.Va (Apr 25, 2017)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> This video is so spot on. victim complex, entitled white male gender bender, no self-awareness, literal talking point. i just tried to follow her twitter page---hopefully she responds. this is a kind of autism i could happily take in daily doses



I kinda like his composure tbh. He doesn't read things in an autistic monotone voice like Zinnia Jones does.

Also I'm pretty sure we're the only ones to actually watch the video since the windowlickers in the comments don't even mention the content.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Apr 25, 2017)

D.Va said:


> I kinda like his composure tbh. He doesn't read things in an autistic monotone voice like Zinnia Jones does.
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure we're the only ones to actually watch the video since the windowlickers in the comments don't even mention the content.



honestly now that you mention it he reads aloud better than i probably could. easily digestible autism.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 25, 2017)

Main twitter page is now protected, but the bot is still up and running.


----------



## Hellfire (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Trombonista (May 9, 2017)

Didn't have the spoons to brush his hair either, but he somehow had the spoons to post awful selfies on Twitter.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (May 10, 2017)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> This video is so spot on. victim complex, entitled white male gender bender, no self-awareness, literal talking point. i just tried to follow her twitter page---hopefully she responds. this is a kind of autism i could happily take in daily doses



I don't really follow this thread. Has anyone pointed out that he's a brown-eyed man wearing one green and one blue contact. Fake heterochromia. Nice.

It's like, "look at me! Look at me! _Oh my god stop staring at me!"_


----------



## Trombonista (May 11, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> one green and one blue contact. Fake heterochromia.


He wants to be Christine Weston Chandler?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 21, 2017)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 250634
> 
> oh baby a triple!



Oh  I almost forgot Nullblanc existed.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jul 24, 2017)

Go forth and do what you have to do, fam!



Spoiler











As a bonus some Troon Logic


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 24, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> Go forth and do what you have to do, fam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@yawning sneasel


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 24, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


>



>women are cars with truck nuts

What did he mean by this?


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 24, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> >women are cars with truck nuts
> 
> What did he mean by this?


"I should only have to put on lipstick to be seen as a woman."


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jul 24, 2017)

Words and definitions were actually the first sciences available to us, they still have not failed us. What has failed us are people who don't have the truck nuts to put a foot up someone's ass and tell them they're retarded for pretending to be a woman with a beard.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 21, 2017)

@yawning sneasel


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 26, 2017)

Sperging about spirituality
https://twitter.com/NullBlanc/status/934300709582905346
http://archive.md/Wj3Q1

@Hellfire, he's cryin rn


 

Christopher has as good of a grasp on being a tranny as Jake Alley, which is to say not at all.


----------



## Kikomi (Nov 26, 2017)

loool people that identify as aromantic are either retards that don't know how attraction works and/or autistic. usually both. 
in this snowflake's case it seems to mean "i'm not interested in a romantic relationship cause i wanna fuck everyone" rather than "i don't feel romantic attraction". 

also i think this might be the only rat king that isn't ugly. fat and doesn't really pass as female, sure...but not necessarily ugly. i wonder if that'll change, though. maybe if he gets more mentally unstable and gets dangerhair, shaves his brows and draws them on, wears spiked collars. he could end up looking like phil in a few years, unless he's serious about his transition.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 26, 2017)

Dude is making every excuse he can to not actually transition. I think deep down he knows he isn't trans, but doesn't want to lose the Twitter asspats.


----------



## saltnpepe (Nov 26, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Dude is making every excuse he can to not actually transition. I think deep down he knows he isn't trans, but doesn't want to lose the Twitter asspats.


He's clearly doing this because it's trendy and might help him guilt trip someone into fucking & paying him. He knows the trend will pass and the tranny strategy of sexual predation might not work, though. So he's keeping as much as he can to have the option to go dudemode again.


----------



## lindsayfan (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm sorry, but how did no-one comment on this extraordinary piece of found art pages back??





Spoiler: answers



- collect disability because the forceps gave you a banana head
- play emulator games on a twitch stream no-one watches
- run a patreon for Creating clumsy drawings of pokemon wearing diapers
- extort money from your parents who gave up all hope ten years ago


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 8, 2017)

Apparently CJ "used to" be a lot more toxic and negative.


 


 

Food is a trigger on the same level of importance as racism (+bonus autism in full context)


 


 


 


 

Why would you take a selfie in a taco bell restroom, let along multiple?


 

Sounds like maybe some transition regret? Also he's going bankrupt and is unemployed.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 8, 2017)

Lol all he did to transition was insist on being referred to by a different name and pronouns.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Dec 8, 2017)

Maybe if you concentrated on your career and not being a special snowflake instead, you wouldn't be in this mess?  But by all means, blame it on 'transphobia'.  I'm sure 'transphobia' is the reason an obviously batshit self-obsessed freak didn't get promoted.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 9, 2017)

Spoiler: TW gross autogynephilia


----------



## lindsayfan (Dec 9, 2017)

that autogynephile shit grosses me out in a way little else on KF does because it so clearly lays bare that these are just fetishistic men whose kink includes craving attention.

They drown out actual trans people, they hate actual women, they wreck actual anti-oppression organizing, and they're too autistic to understand why any of this is an issue... too autistic, and too busy making a spectacle of themselves.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 9, 2017)

Is that bra padded? I really hope that bra is padded.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Trombonista (Dec 18, 2017)

He has a dog?


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 22, 2017)

He's driving 20+ miles to go find troons to 'date'


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Melkor (Apr 17, 2018)

He's trudging around the #TSRainCrew tag and I unintentionally reeled him in. Didn't even know he had a thread until I googled his handle cos it sounded familiar.


Spoiler: Caps



  
And then he blocked me after I told him he's not trans because he's using the label as a fetish. I didn't get to catch his last reply.


----------



## Hellfire (May 6, 2019)

He renamed his account to "Jilluminum"  http://archive.md/NZd3i

Not that he ever was since he is a male, but he has stopped being a "lesbian" and is now attracted to men.



The "sick burn" of telling another fetishistic male that he recommends trying OkCupid



"I don't need to ebeg but I'm going to anyway even though I'll admit other people could actually use charity"



Still making bizarre, autogynephile fetish faces he thinks are 'cute'


----------



## Trombonista (May 7, 2019)

At least the stubble's gone.


----------

